
Show HN: SendOut.io – Email Marketing Platform for Bloggers and Influencers - joekuriank
https://sendout.io
======
fiatjaf
I don't understand it, but looks nice.

~~~
joekuriank
This is a tool for bloggers which will help them to build their subscriber
list and connect with them through emails.

